# ¿Así que?



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Como posso traduzir esta frase para o português?

"Él se olvidó la billetera, así que tuvo que volver a su casa"

Obrigado pela ajuda*.


----------



## Carfer

_'de maneira que', 'de forma que', 'pelo que', 'em consequência do que', 'por isso'_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mais uma, Carfer: "então"...


----------



## Uticens678

Encontrei a seguinte frase neste fórum: "No soy hispanohablante, así que doy las gracias a todos los que tengan la amabilidad de corregir mis errores en el uso del idioma de Cervantes".
Não sei como traduzi-la, sobretudo aquel "_así que_"; eis a minha tentativa: "Não sou hispanofalante, *assim que* agradeco a todos os quais tenham a amabilidade de corrigir os meus erros no uso da língua de Cervantes"
Muito obrigado a quem tiver vontade de me ajudar


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Encontrei a seguinte frase neste fórum: "No soy hispanohablante, así que doy las gracias a todos los que tengan la amabilidad de corregir mis errores en el uso del idioma de Cervantes".
> Não sei como traduzi-la, sobretudo aquel "_así que_"; eis a minha tentativa: "Não sou hispanofalante, *assim que* agradeco a todos os quais tenham a amabilidade de corrigir os meus erros no uso da língua de Cervantes"
> Muito obrigado a quem tiver vontade de me ajudar



_'pelo que', 'por isso', 'de forma que', 'de maneira/modo que', assim sendo', 'deste modo'_
'_Não sou hispanofalante, *pelo que* agradeço a todos os *que* tenham a amabilidade de corrigir os meus erros no uso da língua de Cervantes_'. 
'_Hispanofalante'_, se acaso existe em português, o que não me custa a crer se bem que rarissimamente encontre, seria melhor traduzido por '_Não falo espanhol'_ ou '_Não sou falante de espanhol', _de preferência a primeira.


----------



## alFarrob

A minha tentativa: "A minha língua de berço não é o espanhol, pelo que agradeço a todos os que tiverem a amabilidade de corrigir os meus erros no uso da língua de Cervantes"


----------



## Uticens678

alFarrob said:


> A minha tentativa: "A minha língua de berço não é o espanhol, pelo que agradeço a todos os que tiverem a amabilidade de corrigir os meus erros no uso da língua de Cervantes"


Obrigado aos dois! Esse "*pelo que*" com valor causal é empregue em conversas informais (por exemplo, numa discussão entre amigos a falar em futbol num bar)?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado aos dois! Esse "*pelo que*" com valor causal é empregue em conversas informais (por exemplo, numa discussão entre amigos a falar em futbol num bar)?



Se bem que a fronteira seja difusa, parece-me que, mais do que causal, tem um valor conclusivo ou consecutivo ('_portanto', 'por conseguinte', 'consequentemente')._ Há muitas maneiras de dizer o mesmo e, sim, pode perfeitamente ser usado numa conversa informal.


----------



## Uticens678

É uma expressão que será compreendida nos outros países de lingua portuguesa?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> É uma expressão que será compreendida nos outros países de lingua portuguesa?



Acho que sim, mas não lhe posso garantir.


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> Acho que sim, mas não lhe posso garantir.



Eu também não posso garantir.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil será entendida, porém, é pouco usada.


----------



## Uticens678

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil será entendida, porém, é pouco usada.



Interessante... Posso-lhe pedir como você ia traduzir a frase em espanhol que coloquei neste "post"  ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No hablo español por eso pido (y agradezco) a todos que sean tan amables y corrijan mis errores al usar el idioma de Cervantes (tratando de ser fiel ao texto inicial).

No domino completamente el idioma espanhol. Pido a todos que me auxilien corrigiendo mis errores. Gracias. (Dentro do espírito, porém com uma redação mais leve).


----------



## Uticens678

WhoSoyEu said:


> No hablo español por eso pido (y agradezco) a todoNo soy hispanohablante, así que doy las gracias a todos que sean tan amables y corrijan mis errores al usar el idioma de Cervantes (tratando de ser fiel ao texto inicial).
> 
> No domino completamente el idioma espanhol. Pido a todos que me auxilien corrigiendo mis errores. Gracias. (Dentro do espírito, porém com uma redação mais leve).



Obrigado,mas ehm... Eu precisiva era duma sua traducão da frase espanhola "No soy hispanohablante, así que doy las gracias a todos los que tengan la amabilidad de corregir mis errores en el uso del idioma de Cervantes." *ao* português, não de uma em espanhol... Peco-lhe desculpa por ter-me exprimido mal...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sou fluente em espanhol, por isso peço a todos que corrijam meus erros no uso desse idioma. Agradeço desde já.


----------

